# Philadelphia, Pa near and far



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

We'd be willing to help anyone in need provided I could cut a truck or two loose. We'd also be willing to travel to the storm if it were to miss us. Have plows will travel.
215-342-7163, would like contact prior to storm if we're going to be traveling.


----------



## CMerLand (May 2, 2000)

*Have trucks will travel*

Im from Central Jersey (Mercer County) and looking at using this forum slightly differently. If it is snowing where I am, my routes will keep me quite busy. However, I live right along the I95 corridor and frequently the storms will miss us because the snow rain line is on top of us, but north Jersey and Eastern PA may get quite a bit of snow 50 miles inland.

If you need extra help during a big storm and we are in the clear, then we could arrange to head out to your service area. We have a 2wd F-350 with plow and Speedcaster 2 spreader, and possibly two other F-250 with plows only. Also have two 9hp simplicity snowblowers.

E-mail me at [email protected] or PM here at Plowsite and we can pre-arrange your location, rates and insurance information prior to a storm.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

live in montgomery county can help when possible 2 plows trucks atv w/plow a couple blowers

[email protected]

215-782-1915

JOHN REED


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

I can also help when possible.I live in northeast philly area 
[email protected]


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

Delaware County here. Can help out after route is done & also would consider doing some sub work if needed. Also willing to travel if the #'s are right.

Mark

610-449-2020


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

*wrong e-mail*

[email protected]


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

*Could still use a few subs*

Still looking for subs in the Philadelphia area. 
Contact, Ken Pagurek @ 215-783-4165 or [email protected]


----------

